# Is There A Use For Old Crt Tv's?



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Just had a head count and in the cellar and garage I have 2 x 12" portables, 1 x 28" & 2 x 32" CRT TV's.

I've tried Ebay at .99p with free local delivery.

Freegle.

Freecycle.

Result? Not one enquiry. I don't want to skip fully functioning tv's, it seems crazy, and then there is the evironmental impact.......

My youngest ahs suggested that I get drunk, play loud music and push them out of my bedroom window.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What about the local retirement homes, could always ask if they want them for any of the residents :blink:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You cant give them away Mark... No one wants them..

My local recycling centre ( the dump ) has a massive container full of the things, it gets full quickly !


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the clue is that they are in your garage and cellar - you don't want them and neither does anyone else!

any business or charity will have to have them pac tested, and buy set top boxes to make them work. Â£60 will buy you a 16" LED tv, hd ready with freeview from argos right now so used doesn't make sense for most people


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Caroline & I prefer CRTs, we really don`t like the look of the picture you get with modern, especially HD, TV`s :thumbsdown:

We both firmly believe that a lot of modern technology is cheaply made rubbish with built-in short life spans :taz:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Art installation . Top end crts do have really good picture quality but connectivity is woeful.

Sad aint it that something useful can't even be given away.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

A fishtank would look the goods inside one of those veneer panelled ones.

Other than that, landfill??


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds like Mac will take them fo free


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Take the inards out and turn it into a retro dog/cat/"insert animal" bed/cage and charge someone a fortune for it!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Caroline & I prefer CRTs, we really don`t like the look of the picture you get with modern, especially HD, TV`s :thumbsdown:
> 
> We both firmly believe that a lot of modern technology is cheaply made rubbish with built-in short life spans :taz:


I agree Mac, the pic on my old Sony CRT was way better than our plasma or LCD and it had a lot more features too.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

stew1982 said:


> Take the inards out and turn it into a retro dog/cat/"insert animal" bed/cage and charge someone a fortune for it!


Too late, I've already re-cycled a chest of drawers into a cat house.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Caroline & I prefer CRTs, we really don`t like the look of the picture you get with modern, especially HD, TV`s :thumbsdown:
> ...


I've got to disagree with you here, I have a HD Samsung with a HD free view box/recorder and an Xbox 360, I can watch HD movies via my c

Xbox and if anything I want to watch is on an HD channel I would rather watch it on that! it is the same as many things in life you get what you pay for a cheap ass plasma or LCD compared with a top of the range CRT will look rubbish but buy a decent one and the difference is astounding, I especially like watching David attenborough animal documentaries like the blue planet. I suppose it is horses for courses I love my TV and HD although think 3d is a rip off


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

How about give them to your local tv repair man? Surely he'll take them.


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

Early TFT and plasma screens weren't as good as the best CRT of the time - they certainly weren't as good in terms of contrast ratio (the blacks were often greys).

This isn't the case now.

A modern high-def LCD television screen is massively superior in every sense to the zenith of CRT technology.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

PhilM said:


> How about give them to your local tv repair man? Surely he'll take them.


It's 2013, what local TV repair man? Do you think I live in Calcutta or summat?

Oh, I forgot Phil, directly opposite this paradise, where I do much procrastinating...










Is this place.............I've never seen anybody either enter it or leave it. I'll be sad when it goes..............


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well best get your Yellow pages out then, and let your fingers do the talking :lol:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

One of the big uses for the CRT tv's is video gaming.

A mate of mine used to snap old (big screen) tellies up cheap and bundle them with an old playstation console, a light gun and a couple of games and sell as a 'man-cave shooting range' or some such thing.

The bids rolled in no end!

The old light guns will only work with CRT technology - as the light received by the photo-diode can't possibly be sent from a plasma or LCD television.

He made a good few bucks on the side playing on that single fact.

Maybe worth pushing that angle?

Or buying a Playstation and a copies of Point Blank, Time Crisis and Virtua Cop and turning your garage into a man-cave!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

kevkojak said:


> One of the big uses for the CRT tv's is video gaming.


Got be another solution than obtaining bleedin light sabres and old Playstations just to move some TV's on!

Gaming? That made me laugh, one of the 32" TV's now in the cellar was in my 18 year old lad's bedroom. He was ashamed of it and wanted an LCD.........now that wound me right up, I have an excellent memory and I didn't own a bloody football till I was 13! :taz: So, I gave him an old 12" one that was hanging around. He complained that it is too small to "game " on, it is really but I don't care, we have been at an impasse for 6 months or more now...............


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

MarkF said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > One of the big uses for the CRT tv's is video gaming.
> ...


  

You asked for solutions, I gave you a solution! :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

British Heart Foundation will collect and recycle them, raising money from the components. They'll even let you know how much they made from your donation. CRT is now totally redundant in terms of mainstream technology. I gave my last remaining CRTs to the BHF a couple or three years ago.

All CRTs have to be properly recycled by law, now; if you take it to the tip, then the council will get the money. BHF probably need it more, though, and they collect...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

no8yogi said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I can only go on my personal experience, I `ve seen loads of Plasma, LCD, HD etc TV`s & personally I find them so harsh & unnatural they give me a headache,it`s a bit like the difference between vinyl & CD, one is cold & clinical the other IMO has life. As Terry Pratchett once said- "Reality is not digital, an on-off state, but analog, something gradual" :wink2:

But again I say - each to their own :thumbsup:

An additional point - my main TV is over 10 years old, both Caroline & I have (by pure coincidence) exactly the same Hitachi portable televisions which are around 30 years old, all these sets are going strong & I suspect will continue to do so for many years. I seriously doubt the same could be said for any of these modern ` technological wonders`


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mac, you are right (IMO), digital is unnatural for humans, no wonder patience is in short supply, hearing "Please put the item in the bag" a.g.a.i.n, is all it takes for me to want to strangle whoever is next to me. Where do they think I am going to put it? In my underpants? Ggrrrrr :taz:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> British Heart Foundation will collect and recycle them, raising money from the components. *They'll even let you know how much they made from your donation*. CRT is now totally redundant in terms of mainstream technology. I gave my last remaining CRTs to the BHF a couple or three years ago.
> 
> All CRTs have to be properly recycled by law, now; if you take it to the tip, then the council will get the money. BHF probably need it more, though, and they collect...


Wait a mo' whilst I go and have somebody thrash my back in gratitude.................my Mum works as an unpaid helper for BHF BTW. They are not getting them.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Our local British Heart Foundation sells them, and they collect free as well to save you the hassle. Check out their website collection page here:

http://www.bhf.org.uk/shop/donating-goods/van-collection.aspx


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > British Heart Foundation will collect and recycle them, raising money from the components. *They'll even let you know how much they made from your donation*. CRT is now totally redundant in terms of mainstream technology. I gave my last remaining CRTs to the BHF a couple or three years ago.
> ...


Looks like it's the tip, then...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The small ones may work as monitors for a home security system...our monitors at work are still 12" CRTs.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Caroline & I prefer CRTs, we really don`t like the look of the picture you get with modern, especially HD, TV`s :thumbsdown:
> 
> We both firmly believe that a lot of modern technology is cheaply made rubbish with built-in short life spans :taz:


Too right, when I bought my wife a new cooker, the other one was only 25 years old and she took weeks on the new one to perfect burning my dinner to the same as before. What is stereo? I don't think it will catch on.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

blackandgolduk said:


> All CRTs have to be properly recycled by law, now; if you take it to the tip, then the council will get the money.


Not quite the case. As a *householder *there is no requirement in UK legislation to properly dispose of WEEE (Waste Electrical and Electronic Equipment), you can therefore put in the wheely bin - but not recommended as it will go purely to landfill. There are however several options within the waste heiarchy - Reuse, Recyle, Recover.

Several options above cover the reuse and recycle - the fish tank is my favourite!

For recovery some retailers will collect (they act as a collection point - you take it to them) waste WEEE and likewise civic amenity sites should have a container for WEEE. The stuff is then usually shipped abroad to be stripped of its componants, metals and glass. As a householder, here is where you do have a legal responsibility, and that is a duty of care to ensure the person you hand over to is appropriatly licensed - a CAS or high street shop will definately be so covered. The reason for this is that less scrupulous dealers will sell on the WEEE where is is smuggled out of the country to Africa and Asia where it is stripped in very poor conditions, usually by children.

We often open up containers here in Aberdeen to search for smuggled WEEE. It is usually found at the back of the container behind a faced up array of legal items. It is big business and often criminal gangs are behind it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> My youngest ahs suggested that I get drunk, play loud music and push them out of my bedroom window.


I like this this idea the best :lol: :lol:

Big M must have at least half a dozen or more old crt tv's plus a couple of these big projector ones that she refuses to throw away just in case the one she is watching packs up !!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Fish tanks are out, I don't like fish, the cat storage is already done..............and I've no desire to perpetuate the misery of small children. I've found out that CRT's are still big sellers in Asia and Central & South America but don't think I can make it pay...........................I will keep thinking.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Elvis reenactments:






Later,

William


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Got a guy collecting them all today, he replied to a Freecycle ad, he said "My driver will collect about 9". My driver? I wonder what is going on?.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

MarkF said:


> Got a guy collecting them all today, he replied to a Freecycle ad, he said "My driver will collect about 9". My driver? I wonder what is going on?.


The barge operator en route to SE Asia??


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Phillionaire said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Got a guy collecting them all today, he replied to a Freecycle ad, he said "My driver will collect about 9". My driver? I wonder what is going on?.
> ...


I will ask..............


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

An eccentric game-show loving millionaire who's building a replica of the 'Strike it Lucky' set, perhaps?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

TheFlyingBanana said:


> Early TFT and plasma screens weren't as good as the best CRT of the time - they certainly weren't as good in terms of contrast ratio (the blacks were often greys).
> 
> This isn't the case now.
> 
> A modern high-def LCD television screen is massively superior in every sense to the zenith of CRT technology.


Absolutely. We just got a new Sony Bravia HD with WIFI etc. and it is a very superior beast. Remarkably, watching iPlayer on it is about the same quality as broadcast quality was on our old Panasonic  .

As regards old TVs, I believe you can return them to practically any electrical outlet (certainly Currys / Dixons, John Lewis etc.) who are obliged to dispose of them responsibly under an EU regulation called the "WEEE Directive". If they squeal, quote them chapter and verse (apologies if this has been covered earlier in the thread - I haven't read all of it). I would just love to try to return an old piece of kit to Amazon. Is this yet another area where they score over the competition :taz: ?

Notes on the WEEE Directive here (page 2 of the article below is particularly relevant):

https://www.gov.uk/e...esponsibilities


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

They were gypsies, came with a flat bed Transit full of scrap metal. They said the "big man" wanted them for computers but then they proceeded to chuck them on top of the scrap metal? Very strange, I have no idea where the money is. Funny thing is, I bet they end up within 10m of my office, I have the gypsy camp behind my unit and the largest council dump adjacent!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Glass, aluminium, copper, small amounts of gold etc. They have a value if you collect enough of them to sell on for recycling. The difficult bit was separating the tube components, but I'm sure I read earlier this year that the glass issue been cracked (no pun intended).

Or, they may just be looking for something to decorate your local park with.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

squareleg said:


> TheFlyingBanana said:
> 
> 
> > Early TFT and plasma screens weren't as good as the best CRT of the time - they certainly weren't as good in terms of contrast ratio (the blacks were often greys).
> ...


Edit


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well at least there gone now


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > TheFlyingBanana said:
> ...


Sorry about that, I'm on a crappy train and misread the post.


----------

